# Here's Rosy :)



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's our little Rosy Boa. We named her "Rosy". Not very original, but we like. 

She's turning 25 years old, next month. We got to see her born and took her home 45 minutes later. She's was captive bred. Her mother was a Coastal Rosy Boa and her Father was a Mexican Rosy Boa. 

The Mexican Rosy's are very dark/chocolate in color. The Coastal Rosy's have more orange in their stripes. She's a nice combination of both colors.  Even though she'll be 25 soon, she's only 2 1/2 feet long. I think she gets her size from her father. LOL. 

She doesn't like to sit still for pictures.


----------



## Binkles (Oct 18, 2011)

So are you feeding this snake rats?


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Binkles said:


> So are you feeding this snake rats?


"NEVER"!!!!

She's only 2 1/2 feet long. She's not large enough to need anything larger than a mouse. She only takes mice that I purchase, "already frozen". 

I wouldn't be able to keep rats as pets if my snake ate rats. 

That's why I'll never have mice as pets.


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

She's beautiful! How is her temperment?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

graphite said:


> She's beautiful! How is her temperment?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She has an amazing temperament. She's never bitten and likes being held on cold days. I guess she likes the warmth. 

She's a pretty slow moving snake, unless I'm trying to take a picture of her. 

With any luck, she'll be with us for another 25 years. Of all my pets, I've had her the longest. I've heard they live to be 40 or more.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Very pretty! 25 years wow, i didnt realize snakes live so long. Just learned something new today lol


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

3 ratties said:


> Very pretty! 25 years wow, i didnt realize snakes live so long. Just learned something new today lol


Thanks, 

The guy we got her from has a 40 year old. I'm hoping our girl is around that long as well.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I can't get over how beautiful! I've looked through the pictures several times lol, very pretty.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Are snakes full grown at 25 years old or do they just keep growing and growing?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

So Pretty!!! I really like snakes... but I'd have to find them frozen mice that were killed in a humane way to even tolerate it... But this one is BEAUTIFUL.....


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

@RosesRufflesandRats,
Thanks, we fell in love with her as soon as we saw her. That was the first and only time we ever saw a snake being born. I was surprised that Rosy Boas gave live birth. LOL We didn't know much about snakes back then. 

@3 Ratties,
I think Rosy is full grown. I don't know if she's stopped growing or not. She continues to shed, every couple of months. I know shedding doesn't mean growing. She doesn't appear to be getting any bigger. If she is still growing.... I can't tell by looking at her. 

@Gannyaan,
Thanks, I have always liked snakes. I never liked the thought of taking them from the wild though. We happened to be visiting a friend and his snake was giving birth. He let us take one of the babies. He gave us a good supply of frozen feeders. For years he kept us supplied with them, until we moved. He told us what to look for in a supplier, since he always took good care of his feeders and humanely put them down. He wanted me to be able to feed my little girl after we moved. 

It took almost 6 months to find the right place. They allowed us to visit their facilities to see how they were housed and what food they were given. He told us how he put them down. I wasn't crazy about how crowded the cages were, but because of the type of facility it was.... Anyway, he supplies Zoos, Wild Life Refuges, Bird of Prey Sanctuaries...etc....as well as Hobbyist, with feeders. His facility is inspected bi-annually. He came highly recommended. We've been getting frozen from him for the past 20 years. He doesn't take many new clients these days. He's looking to retire....eventually.


----------

